# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  ΠΕΔΙΟΜΕΤΡΟ

## kokoblue

Καλημερα...Θελω να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιο πεδιομετρο με ετοιμα προγραμματα μεσα εννοω δλδ
να εχει μνημαρισμενο τον HOTBIRD EUTELSAT HELLAS SAT και γενικα τους δορυφορους..
Οταν θα το εχω δλδ κουμπωμενο στο Lnb και γυριζοντας το πιατο η το Lnb να μου δειξει αν εχω πιασει το 
συγκεκριμενο δορυφορο με ενα ηχητικο η οπτικο σημα...

Το θελω για να περναω δορυφορικα και να μν ψαχνομαι με τις πυξιδες αλλα και επειδη ειμαι αρχαριος
ακομα και δεν κοβει το ματι μου απο τροχιες και που βρισκετε ο καθε ενας...

Υπαρχει κατι;;

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Δεν είναι ο ορισμός του *πεδιόμετρου* αυτό το 'nice to have' sat locator που περιγράφεις. Δεν νομίζω ότι υφίσταται με τη λειτουργικότητα που περιγράφεις.

----------


## kokoblue

E oπως λεγετε αλλιως...νομιζω Sat Finder;; Ναι ισως ειναι η ποιο σωστη διατυπωση...
αλλα επι του θεματος υπαρχει κατι τετοιο;

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά (δεν είμαι ειδικός) υπάρχει αλλά είναι ακριβό για ερασιτεχνική χρήση. Προτείνω να διαbάσεις στην ίδια κατηγορία το θέμα σχετικά με το συντονισμό του Hellasat2 με τις απόψεις των συναδέλφων...

----------


## Samios60

Υπαρχει το απλο SatFinder με 15 € με ηχητικο συστημα εντοπισμου οταν στρεφεις το κατοπτρο πολυ απλο και φθηνο

----------


## nickbaz

Φίλε κώστα για ερασιτεχνική χρήση χωρίς να δώσεις μια περιουσία σε επαγγελματικά πεδιόμετρα θα σου πρότεινα αυτό το satfinder:http://www.ptm-sat.gr/epigeio-kai-do...ef=bestpricegr .

----------


## dim3945

> Φίλε κώστα για ερασιτεχνική χρήση χωρίς να δώσεις μια περιουσία σε επαγγελματικά πεδιόμετρα θα σου πρότεινα αυτό το satfinder:http://www.ptm-sat.gr/epigeio-kai-do...ef=bestpricegr .



μόνο να έχεις στα υπόψιν σου ότι το συγκεκριμένο επειδή το έχω είναι λίγο αργό σε σχέση με άλλα  και πολλές φορές κολλάει κιόλας και δεν βγάζει σήμα πουθενά και πρεπει να το κλείσεις για να δουλέψει ξανά

----------


## sv8dts

> μόνο να έχεις στα υπόψιν σου ότι το συγκεκριμένο επειδή το έχω είναι λίγο αργό σε σχέση με άλλα  και πολλές φορές κολλάει κιόλας και δεν βγάζει σήμα πουθενά και πρεπει να το κλείσεις για να δουλέψει ξανά



TRIMAX SM-3500 ΑΝΤΩΝΙΑΔΗΣ 240 EYRO και καθαρησες

----------


## kokoblue

απλο sat finder εννοειτε αυτο ε;;

http://www.accessantennas.com.au/wp-.../satfinder.jpg

Αυτο πραγματικα δεν εχω καταλαβει πως δουλευει....
Επισης θελω να πω οτι δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε με εγκατασταση πιατου...τι βαθμος δυσκολιας υπαρχει;;
μιλαμε παντα για καποιον που να θελει να βαλει NOVA η ΟΤΕ ΤV (για να εχουμε και μια ακρη αν τυχον κατι παει στραβα)

----------


## nickbaz

> μόνο να έχεις στα υπόψιν σου ότι το συγκεκριμένο επειδή το έχω είναι λίγο αργό σε σχέση με άλλα  και πολλές φορές κολλάει κιόλας και δεν βγάζει σήμα πουθενά και πρεπει να το κλείσεις για να δουλέψει ξανά





Ναι όντως έχει κάποια θεματάκια το ws-6909,απλα ήθελα να δείξω στον φίλο κώστα πως να ψάξει για κάποιο αντίστοιχω satfinder που θέλει για να κάνει την δουλεία του

----------


## fuzz

εχω βρει αυτη την εφαρμογη για android κινητο , ειναι αρκετα καλη , υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο ?

----------

